# Martial Arts Training & Conditioning Program...



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys.

I've been trying to make a workout program for martial arts conditioning and training. 

The only problem is, is that each time I do it I kinda get bored because I have to stay with the exercises listed.

So I was kinda thinking about just doing the martial arts training and conditioning randomly without a plan.

That way I wont get bored, and then my body get used to adapt it self instead of getting used to one specific program over and over.

You see, I read an article where it says that I should never do the same exercises in each workout.

What do you think? Should I stick to a program, or just do some random exercises as long as they include kicks, punches, strength exercises etc.

Thnx.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2008)

I never read it so I do not know if it is any good or not but here you go
Solo Training: The Martial Artist's Guide to Training Alone



> Learn to:
> Organize your solo workouts to the get maximum results from even the shortest training session
> Improve your speed and power with dozens of inside tips and tricks
> *Beat boredom and get excited about your solo training sessions*
> ...


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 12, 2008)

In regards to the above. It's okay, very informative.

As long as you maintain a balance in your training anything you do should be fine. I train for my fitness myself also and I get very good results. Here's a few pointers:

1.MOST IMPORTANT, so I'll list it first. Make sure you have days off where you can rest completely.

2.Balance diferent aspects of your training. I usually focus one day for one aspect. Flexibility, Strength, Stamina and Skills (I include speed training in skills training, better techniques are faster techniques over time).

3.Make sure to eat a good amount os complex sugars about three hours before you train. This'll help you through the session and aid in the beginning of recovery.

4.Always warm up and cool down properly before and after each session. A warm up on average should last about half an hour.

5.Always take on water before during and after a session. You can become dehydrated and not realise it.

6.Plan what to do week by week. If you train and you're lacking in a particular area and are stronger in another, manage your time to suit the weaker aspect of your overall martial fitness.

7.It's a good idea to record your results so you can set yourself targets. I.e how many pushups in 2 mins/ situps in 2 mins etc. How much distance you can cover in a 30 min run stuff like that. You can then see your positive results over time and better determine where your strengths and weaknesses lie.

8.I'll reiterate. REMEMBER TO TAKE DAYS OFF!

Hope any of that helps.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 12, 2008)

Check out www.crossift.com and there workout of the day program.  It is actaullyt designed for the combate and elite athletes.  It's free, the site is one of the best sites to learn how to do a variety of great excercises, good advice on nutrition as well.  I've been doing it about a month and my cardio and my strength seem to be progressinbg better than on any other program I've tried.  

Did I mention it's free?  On the flip side it's hard training...but the brandx affiliate (navigate through the start button on their mainpage) will show scaled versions of the workouts for normal folk 

Peace,
Erik


----------

